# Who has had a knee arthroscopy (knee scope)? Advice/input wanted



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys, I'm going crazy not being able to train and ride. I want to get my knee scoped and my (cyclist) orthopedic surgeon suggests I do so. He believes that the MRI is not showing the problem in my knee and believes I have a plicum*

Problem: *Did a 12hr mtn bike race October 27th. Haven't been able to ride without knee pain since then. Knee pain has gotten better but still can't ride more than 20-25minutes without nagging pain. 
*
Treatment: *I've had an MRI and X-rays, seen 3 orthopedic surgeons, and had 1 month of physical therapy. MRI showed a bone bruise on knee area. The doctors said it should've been healed by January.
*
Questions: * Have you guys had your knee scoped? Should I wait more months with rest (3.5 months of rest already)? Any advice?

Thanks!!!


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

I have had this done twice on my left knee. Both times were to repair a torn meniscus, it actually looks like I may need a third one in the next year or so. From my expierence having had a surgery with the scope. It keeps me off the bike for about a month. The first one I had done on 10/31 and was in spinning class by Christmas. I did spinning classes and trainer workouts for another month or so before heading back outside. I continued spinning until racing started as well as ridding outside. I was actually the strongest I have ever been on the bike that year.

It's really not to bad, you wont even be on crutches. You will be swollen and sore for a few days and spend a few days on the couch or in bed. A week or so off of work and then back to your normal routine.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I went in for a 'scope to clean up a meniscus tear and ended up with a microfracture surgery. Six weeks on crutches sucked, but at least I could spin on a trainer.

YMMV


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Been scoped twice. 1st one was an inspection and clean up of a big tear. The knee joint bled a lot and I had three huge needles of blood drained out the day after surgery. The 2nd scope was for the ACL rebuild. Of course there was a lot more than scoping going on so I was laid up pretty good.

An inspection and quick clean up is usually pretty minor. Back on your feet quick generally.

Drew


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I rode 24 hours post op after a clean up. Not sure it was the smart thing to do, but I did it. 10years later I'm looking at having the whole joint replaced.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

I have had meniscus tears on both knees repaired. First went really well with recovery over in about 5 weeks. The last one has not been the same with a lot of pain still evident in the knee after almost 8 weeks now... Bit of a bummer as it has kept me off the bike..
Moral is to do the physio as required... But each one is different..


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I am 4 weeks post op for an ACL reconstruction and a meniscus clean up. They used the patella tendon which slows the recovery process a bit. I am almost to 90 degrees. The PT and the surgeon said I am clear to spin as soon as my flexibility allows. If it's just a "clean up" you should be able to spin within a couple weeks. If it was me, I would do it. I had the option to live with mine the way it was and strengthen it to help but that didn't seem like a great idea. The way I see it, is that I am too active to have a half strength knee. I lost my ski season but I should be good to go once the snow melts enough for good biking.
Good luck
J


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

BXCc said:


> I am 4 weeks post op for an ACL reconstruction and a meniscus clean up. They used the patella tendon which slows the recovery process a bit.


Word of advice as a 20 year veteran of the same surgery, however I had MAJOR meniscus clean up.....

Keep as thin as you can be, since weight will not help with joint deterioration. Ride your bike all the time. Think twice about impact sports. Post surgery I got a black belt and boxed after that for a few years and did a bit of running too, and almost paid the price with crippling osteoarthritis. Two years of ibuprofen and lots of ice finally got things under control. That was 10 years ago. I cycle and lift weights now and no longer run or do anything high impact or I'll feel it right away. I'm almost 50, I need my knee to last a good 35 or 40 more years.

Drew


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

dru said:


> Post surgery I got a black belt and boxed after that for a few years and did a bit of running too, and almost paid the price with crippling osteoarthritis.


If you don't mind me asking, what did you get your black belt in? I had surgery as a result of an accident in a martial arts class. I recently took up jiu jitsu with the hope of being to practice without major trauma to my knee.

I do bike like crazy and do a lot of bodyweight exercises for my knee.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

intheways said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you get your black belt in? I had surgery as a result of an accident in a martial arts class. I recently took up jiu jitsu with the hope of being to practice without major trauma to my knee.


I got a BB in GoJu Ryu Karate in 1997. I injured my knee years earlier wrestling with a buddy. If you have any interest at all in grappling you are going to risk knee injuries, and joint injuries in general. I really wish I learned the grappling game when I was young as it is my only weakness in the fight game. I'm way too old to learn now.

If you are going the jiu jistu route find a club with very experienced fighters. Beginners have no flow or smoothness and often pull unexpected stuff that will hurt both of you. I've known several outstanding wrestlers over the years and can attest to how deadly a martial art it is. All I can do is break bones and knock people out, what fun is that?

If I was to do it all over again I'd learn to wrestle first and then spend a few years on the striking game. In competition boxing/kick boxing will give you brain damage, and grappling will wreck you joints. It's only a matter of time or luck.

Drew


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

dru said:


> I got a BB in GoJu Ryu Karate in 1997. I injured my knee years earlier wrestling with a buddy. If you have any interest at all in grappling you are going to risk knee injuries, and joint injuries in general. I really wish I learned the grappling game when I was young as it is my only weakness in the fight game. I'm way too old to learn now.
> 
> If you are going the jiu jistu route find a club with very experienced fighters. Beginners have no flow or smoothness and often pull unexpected stuff that will hurt both of you. I've known several outstanding wrestlers over the years and can attest to how deadly a martial art it is. All I can do is break bones and knock people out, what fun is that?
> 
> ...


Drew

Thanks for the info. My striking game is awful and I've accummated enough headshots from football and other high impact activities, so I'm not too interested in pursuing that.

Fortunately, I wrestled in high school, so I do have some mat sense. Hopefully it's enough to keep my knee from getting effed up. I really enjoy brazilian jiu jitsu and its good way to keep from gaining too much weight.

Wes


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had 1 scope on my left and 5 scopes on the rt knee spread out over 6 years. The end results of the surguries on my right knee is the almost complete loss of lateral meniscus (maybe 3% remaining), a good chunk of the medial and a piece of the lining having been removed. Rehab was pretty much the same except for the repair my ortho attempted- lots of quad sets and icing with a slow progression back to full activity within 6 weeks of the surgery. After the cleaning up the failed repair my Ortho told me running and other high impact spots were now off limits along unless i wanted a fake knee really fast. I was also told to expect a total knee replacement anywhere from 6 months to 10 years based on how little cartilage i have left in my knee. That was a good 6 years ago and I'm still pain free on the rt but I ride around 2500 miles a year and make certain to spin rather than mash up hills to reduce the stress,

As a weird side effect of all the knee work, I'm as accurate as the MRI my Ortho uses in identifying the size/shape/location of the torn cartilage in my knees (feels like something is stuck on my shoe but it's inside my knee). I'm also on a first name basis with his surgical team and the nurse at the same day surgical unit...


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

medial & lateral meniscus removal in 09'...removed about 25% of cartilage. Was riding trainer within 4 weeks & on the road within 6 or 7. Started having issues again in the fall of 2011 & went to a sports doc who specialized in Prolotherapy...six sessions for about $1000 out-of-pocket. It's worth researching if you're interested in an alternative to meniscus repair/removal. http://fasttracksportsmedicine.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/whatisproloFT.pdf

FWIW - I swapped to 50/34 combo on my road bike, 44/32/22 on mtb, use Speedplay X1 & frogs on road/mtn, stopped racing, less climbing/more spinning & haven't had any issues in two years.


----------

